# E6300 Vs E6320 Vs E6550



## low1988

I wish to know that how far of the difference between E6300 & E6320.The E6320 have 2mb cache more than the E6300 but i think it is running out of stock of my living area.Most of the computer store even would not order this processor anymore as i refer to the price list every two months ago .I might be go for E6550 BUT IT WOULD COST MORE THAN THE E6300.So could u guys please help me to mkae a decision between E6300 & E6550 ?


----------



## 2048Megabytes

The Intel E6550 processor is selling for $170 at NewEgg.com website.  

The obvious difference between these processors is the clock speed: 

The E6320 processor runs at 1.86 gigahertz 
The E6550 processor runs at 2.33 gigahertz


----------



## Cleric7x9

actually, the more  important difference is the front side bus speeds. the e6550 is a much faster CPU, and if im not mistaken it uses less power


----------



## taylormsj

the 6300 has 2 mb cache, the 6320 has 4 mb cache, both have 1066 FSB

the 6550 has a higher clock speed, 1333 FSB and 4 mb cache

The 6550 is the best choice


----------



## oscaryu1

If not the E6550, get the E6750.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

The E6550 is a nice chip, i enjoy mine. But if you plan on overclocking, i'd dish out a bit more for the E6750...its got better overclocking capabilities.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Just looked and the Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe processor is selling for $190 at NewEgg.com currently.


----------

